# MacBook Pro 13" early-2011 Capacité de la batterie en baisse



## Ludavid21 (21 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour!

Cela fait bientôt un an et demi que j'ai mon MacBook Pro, et j'en suis bien content, j'ai juste un soucis, plutôt étrange dernièrement, avec la batterie.

Je sais bien qu'une batterie perd en capacité avec l'âge, mais là je trouve que c'est légèrement exagéré niveau vieillissement pour le nombre de cycles et le laps de temps entre deux mesures...







Je le laisse souvent branché, et le débranche de temps à autres pour aller quelque part dans ma maison, mais en général arrivé à 40% de je le remet à charger. Ça m'arrive de devoir le débrancher avant 100% (vers 80%), mais c'est plutôt rare.

J'ai toujours effectué le même genre de cycles, sauf quelques rares exceptions, je ne le débranche que quand il est à 100%, et la batterie tenait très bien, juste ces temps ça commence à chuter un peu... Une idée de quoi faire?


----------



## nikomimi (21 Juillet 2012)

En l'espace d'un cycle elle perd 5%, je pense pas que ce soit normal. Après je suis pas un spécialiste des batteries donc je pourrait pas trop te conseiller. En + elle n'a que 308 cycles, c'est curieux.

Voici pour ma part :


----------



## kaos (21 Juillet 2012)

il y a un fil réservé aux batteries.

J'ai un macbook pro identique qui à 1 an et des les premier mois j'ai été à 92% et j'y suis resté depuis ... après ça monte et ça descend parfois .

Tu as quand meme 300 cycles donc tu as l'air de l'utiliser un peu , elles sont sencé tenir 1000 cycles donc tout à l'air normal .

Moi mon ordi est le plus souvent sur secteur mais je débranche une ou deux fois par semaine 
pour utiliser 30/40% histoire de ...


----------



## Ludavid21 (22 Juillet 2012)

Un peu oui en effet, il est sollicité tout les jours, mais je le laisse branché en général. Mais je comprends quand même pas, il est resté stable à ~90% pendant un long moment, et là d'un coup ça fait une chute libre... Je comprends pas... Je fais des études en électronique, et justement avant les vacances on faisait des trucs sur les accumulateurs, mais j'ai jamais vu une chute de capacité pareille durant ce temps... Vraiment étrange. Mon vieil iBook G3 je comprends encore qu'il n'aie que 4% de capacité, mais le MacBook Pro là, je rends feuille blanche...

Et désolé j'avais pas pas vu qu'il y avait un fil batterie, je devais me dépêcher de sortir, et j'ai pas trop regardé ce qu'il y avait.


----------



## kaos (22 Juillet 2012)

évite d'utiliser la batterie tout les jours quand même , laisse charger completement et laisse branché afin que la batterie refroidisse un peu apres la charge .

C'est une batterie , elle va s'user de toute façon hein c'est fait pour ça .


----------



## Janus00 (22 Juillet 2012)

Peut-être l'as tu laissé trop longtemps sur secteur ce qui aurait amené à une détérioration rapide de la batterie ?

Ou un étalonnage répété ( voulu ou non ) ? J'ai vu que tu branchais en général sur secteur ta machine à 40% et tu rechargeais jusqu'à 80 à 100% , donc tu ne la laisses jamais se vider ? 

Dans tous les cas essaies au pire de faire un étalonnage, donc de vider la batterie jusqu'à ce que le mac s'éteigne puis de le recharger à fond 100%, tu verras bien ... 

Après je sais que la capacité peut varier, pendant l'utilisation de la machine ça te donnera jamais le même résultat, mais c'est vrai que là tu sembles être sur la pente descendante et rapide en plus, donc au pire passes dans un AppleStore faire tester ta machine, ils doivent pouvoir t'éclairer et voir si ta batterie est dead.


----------



## Ludavid21 (22 Juillet 2012)

En effet, j'ai entendu parler de l'étalonnage, j'ai lu qu'il fallait charger à coin l'ordi et le laisser branché encore deux heures, puis de le décharger complètement et le laisser au moins 5 heures avant de le recharger.

Et non, le laisser branché trop longtemps ne doit pas la détériorer, sinon le chargeur est foireux. Ça se bloque à 100% le chargement.

C'est quand même étonnant, parce que même avec cette capacité en baisse, j'ai pas remarqué de changement aussi radical au niveau de l'autonomie.

Et juste à l'instant je viens de remarquer ce petit détail là qui n'était pas là avant:






C'est le "Etat: à remplacer bientôt"... Par contre coconutBattery m''indique que la capacité a passé de 73% à 78%...

Je vais vraiment tenter un étalonnage parce que je pense que c'est surtout ça le problème, la batterie en soit n'a rien (et ça se voit en utilisation sans la prise).

Je vous dirais encore, mais merci jusque là


----------



## kaos (22 Juillet 2012)

Ludavid21 a dit:


> En effet, j'ai entendu parler de l'étalonnage, j'ai lu qu'il fallait charger à coin l'ordi et le laisser branché encore deux heures, puis de le décharger complètement et le laisser au moins 5 heures avant de le recharger.
> 
> Et non, le laisser branché trop longtemps ne doit pas la détériorer, sinon le chargeur est foireux. Ça se bloque à 100% le chargement.
> 
> ...





Tu peux aussi faire un rest SMC pour remettre les capteurs à O car coconut et tout le reste ne sont que des estimations .
Voir reset SMC sur google


----------



## Ludavid21 (23 Juillet 2012)

Ça joue, là je le décharge à coin. Par contre j'ai plus l'alerte "à remplacer bientôt"... M'enfin, je fais un étalonnage de la batterie, je reset le SMC, un petit reset de la PRAM au cas ou, et je vous dis après. Merci jusque là!


----------



## Ludavid21 (18 Août 2012)

Bon ben, l'étalonnage n'a rien fait, et la situation ne s'est pas vraiment améliorée comme vous pourrez le constater:


----------



## Boris 41 (18 Août 2012)

Ludavid21 a dit:


> le décharger complètement et le laisser au moins 5 heures avant de le recharger.


Ou comment griller un batterie ! Ne jamais vider intégralement un batterie li-ion ou li-poly sous peine de perdre 20 à 100 % de sa capacité d'un coup.

L'étalonnage consiste à vider sa batterie jusqu'au niveau de sécurité (géré par la machine), une fois fait il faut absolument la mettre en charge dans les meilleurs délais pour éviter qu'elle ne continue à se vider (une batterie même non utilisée se décharge).

EDIT : j'avais pas vu tu viens visiblement de faire ton étalonnage comme conseillé quelque part, et tu as pu en voir les conséquences immédiates. Désolé pour ta batterie. Y a vraiment des couillons qui écrivent n'importe quoi sur le net et qui font prendre des risques au non initiés...


----------



## Ludavid21 (18 Août 2012)

> *PowerBook G4 (15 pouces, double couche SD), MacBook (tous les modèles) et MacBook Pro (tous les modèles)*
> 
> 1. Branchez l&#8217;adaptateur secteur et chargez complètement la batterie de votre PowerBook, jusqu&#8217;à ce que le voyant de l&#8217;adaptateur devienne vert et que l&#8217;indicateur de la barre de menu signale que la batterie est complètement chargée.
> 2. Laissez la batterie complètement chargée au repos pendant au moins deux heures. Vous pouvez utiliser l&#8217;ordinateur pendant ce temps, tant que l&#8217;adaptateur secteur est branché.
> ...




C'était sur le site d'Apple ici. Je l'avais déjà fait bien avant, et ça n'a pas pour autant tué la batterie (ça avait même un peu augmenté la capacité de 2%). Et de toutes façons les problèmes ne datent pas d'après le recalibrage, et cette chute est constante même si je descends pas en dessous de 20% du niveau de charge total.

EDIT: Et pour précision, j'ai juste attendu que l'ordinateur se mette en veille tout seul, et rien d'autre.

EDIT 2: Heu non t'en fais pas je suis très loin d'être un non-initié dans ce domaine x) En tous cas mes études d'électronique empêchent de ne pas m'y connaitre  Mais pour un ordinateur je ne savais par contre absolument pas quoi faire =/


----------



## Boris 41 (18 Août 2012)

Je parlais bien évidemment du sujet uniquement en ce qui concerne l'informatique 

Mais je confirme une fois de plus, vider une batterie li-ion ou li-poly intégralement (pas seulement au niveau de sécurité) ça la flingue complètement.

À titre d'exemple, mon MBP Mid 2010 date de mai 2010, à ce jour il est à 94 % de sa capacité initiale. Je tiens plus de 6h30 en bureautique. Je n'ai jamais étalonné la batterie parce que ça n'a d'autre intérêt que logiciel, en aucun cas ça n'a d'impact sur la santé de la batterie le faire.


----------



## Ludavid21 (18 Août 2012)

Je parlais en général, je programme aussi, donc je t'affirme que je m'y connais que ce soit en informatique ou en électronique x) Si c'était pas indiqué par le fabricant je ne l'aurais évidemment pas fait (j'ai d'ailleurs cherché plusieurs confirmations avant de faire ça, celle finale c'est quand je suis tombé chez Apple). N'est pas là la question dans tous les cas.

Et je te le redis, je ne l'ai PAS vidée en dessous du niveau de sécurité, c'est clairement indiqué sur le site d'Apple que quand cela indique 0%, il reste encore quelque % de batterie pour permettre la mise en veille. Cela permet aussi d'alimenter les circuits interne à la batterie qui ont besoin d'être constamment alimentés, et si la batterie est vraiment complètement vide oui, là ça la fout en l'air. 

La seule chose que j'ai fait, c'est comme conseillé par Apple, d'attendre la mise en veille de l'ordinateur de lui même, après l'alerte de niveau critique.

Le problème ne vient donc pas de là, et c'est pour ça que je demande ce qui ne pourrait pas aller.


----------



## Boris 41 (18 Août 2012)

En tout les cas l'étalonnage ne sert strictement à rien d'un point de vue purement technique, il ne permet que de rendre plus juste les indications fournies par l'OS sur le niveau de la batterie.

Je ne met aucunement en cause tes connaissances sur le sujet, je dit juste de manière beaucoup plus générale qu'on lit tout et n'importe quoi sur le batteries sur le net et que ça peut dérouter pas mal de monde.

Ta batterie a un problème ça ne fait aucun doute, il serait d'ailleurs bon que tu la fasse remplacer avant qu'elle ne te pose des problèmes sérieux. La baisse significative et prolongée n'est pas très rassurante, y compris sur la santé physique de cette batterie. Elle pourrait finir par gonfler et plus...


----------



## Ludavid21 (18 Août 2012)

J'ai pensé qu'en étalonnant la batterie ça arriverait à lui refaire faire des cycles de charge normaux, j'estimait du problème qu'il venait de là.

Mais en apparence ce n'est pas le cas, et la batterie doit effectivement souffrir d'un problème chimique, et n'est pas en mesure de fonctionner normalement dès lors. J'irais voir chez mon APR que faire avec ça parce que ça devient très ennuyant, mais je n'ai pas envie de m'acheter une nouvelle batterie pour autant :/

Je verrais ce qu'ils me diront là bas.


----------



## nikomimi (19 Août 2012)

Ludavid21 a dit:


> Bon ben, l'étalonnage n'a rien fait, et la situation ne s'est pas vraiment améliorée comme vous pourrez le constater:



C'est impressionnant la dégringolade de ta batterie, je savais même pas que c'était possible. Je conseil également de la faire changer au plus vite, sa n'augure rien de bon.


----------



## Néoto (19 Août 2012)

C'est plus qu'impressionnant là, faut l'avouer... j'ai le même Mac que toi, ça donne ça:






Elle fait de temps en temps des incursions sous les 75%, je ne la décharge jamais sous les 10-15% comme préconisé ici d'ailleurs. Autant dire que l'autonomie générale s'en ressent...

Quand tu auras changé la batterie, tu pourras préciser si tu as constaté un nouveau gain en autonomie par rapport à l'origine? Merci, ça m'intéresse!


----------



## Ludavid21 (20 Août 2012)

Bon je suis allé à l'APR, le technicien était pas là évidemment... Ma chance habituelle pour ça...

Pour ce qui est de la batterie ça vient de passer sous la barre des 2000mAh, premier pic:






L'ordinateur se décharge à une vitesse monstrueuse (il a perdu 5% rien qu'en écrivant cette réponse). J'ai commencé à 52%, pris le screen à 50%, et là j'en suis à 47%.

Il m'indique 50 minutes d'autonomie, c'est vraiment plus normal là.

Je te dirais donc si ça a amélioré la situation, mais on m'a dit que ça couterait entre 200 et 300 francs (suisses) donc 175-250&#8364; environ, ça fait mal au porte monnaie :hein:


----------



## nikomimi (20 Août 2012)

Il n'y a pas à aller chercher loin, une telle détérioration après même pas 400 cycles, c'est que soit tu prends vraiment pas soin de ta batterie, soit celle-ci est défectueuse.


----------



## Ludavid21 (22 Août 2012)

Je suis allé à l'APR alors, il m'a dit que ma batterie était morte, et qu'il ne pouvait rien faire d'autre que la remplacer. Vu que c'était un peu cher je lui ai demandé si c'était pas possible de remplacer gratuitement même hors garantie.

Il m'a dit d'appeler l'Apple Care en expliquant qu'après seulement 326 cycles c'est pas normal que ça baisse autant, et qu'en plus l'ordi est pas si vieux afin d'obtenir un remplacement gratuit malgré la garantie échue.

J'ai donc appelé le SAV, ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne pouvaient rien y faire, mais m'on donné l'adresse du centre Apple européen en Irlande, il faudra que j'envoie une lettre là bas pour faire une demande d'exception en expliquant le problème.

J'espère que ça ira alors, parce que c'est quand même abusé tout ça.


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

Clair que c'est pas normal, elles sont censées tenir environ 1000 cycles. Tu es au tiers de sa durée de vie...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Août 2012)

Ludavid21 a dit:


> C'était sur le site d'Apple ici. Je l'avais déjà fait bien avant, et ça n'a pas pour autant tué la batterie (ça avait même un peu augmenté la capacité de 2%). Et de toutes façons les problèmes ne datent pas d'après le recalibrage, et cette chute est constante même si je descends pas en dessous de 20% du niveau de charge total.
> 
> EDIT: Et pour précision, j'ai juste attendu que l'ordinateur se mette en veille tout seul, et rien d'autre.
> 
> EDIT 2: Heu non t'en fais pas je suis très loin d'être un non-initié dans ce domaine x) En tous cas mes études d'électronique empêchent de ne pas m'y connaitre  Mais pour un ordinateur je ne savais par contre absolument pas quoi faire =/




On peut surtout lire sur cette même page :



> *Ordinateurs portables équipés de batteries intégrées*
> Les batteries des ordinateurs portables Apple actuels sont pré-étalonnées ; *il n&#8217;est donc pas nécessaire de suivre la procédure d&#8217;étalonnage décrite dans cet article avec ces batteries.* Les ordinateurs suivants sont dotés de batteries qui doivent être remplacées uniquement par un Centre de Services Agréé Apple :
> 
> MacBook
> ...



La batterie se comporte comme si à chaque fois elle était vidée jusqu'à 0.


----------



## nikomimi (22 Août 2012)

Si les 1000 cycles sont une statistiques moyennes, à nous 2 sa doit être sa  J'ai d'ailleurs encore du mal à m'expliquer comment ma batterie avec autant de cycles arrive à encore avoir toute sa jeunesse. 

Bon pour en revenir au sujet, je pense que tu obtiendras gain de cause, c'est absolument pas normal. Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## Ludavid21 (22 Août 2012)

@Pascal_TTH > J'imagine que ce pré-calibrage est celui à la première mise en route de la machine, et il n'est donc pas nécéssaire de calibrer la machine à la première utilisation. Cependant la batterie doit quand même se dérégler un peu avec le temps alors un calibrage ne fait pas de mal après 1 an j'imagine. 

@nikomimi > Non en effet c'est tout sauf normal, en plus l'ordi est pas si vieux que ça. Et toi je sais pas ce que t'as eu comme batterie génétiquement modifiée mais elle dure longtemps ouais xD


----------



## Ludavid21 (2 Octobre 2012)

Bon je rapporte du nouveau!

Après quelques temps d'attente en ayant envoyé une lettre de demande de remplacement pour ma batterie, j'ai finalement reçu une réponse téléphone de la part d'apple europe.

Au premier appel, on m'a informé qu'on allait me passer un technicien pour voir où se situait le problème et si je pouvais me faire remplacer la batterie. Après une (longue?) attente au téléphone on me passe le technicien qui m'a demandé quelques infos sur l'ordinateur. Ils m'ont dit qu'ils appelleraient le lendemain pour m'informer de leur décision.

Le lendemain je reçoit donc un appel m'informant que ma batterie ne sera pas remplacée car elle est une pièce d'usure et que l'on ne peut rien y faire, elle n'est d'ailleurs pas sous garantie même directement après l'achat il parait... Donc je leur fait part que c'est la première fois qu'on ne me change pas une batterie. Il m'a donc expliqué de diverses manières que je n'était pas censé recevoir ces infos quant à l'usure des batteries (pourquoi donc?) et qu'elles étaient erronées (à savoir les 1000 cycles de charge en moyenne). Dans tous les cas j'ai appris ça en cours, et elle est même pas à 500 cycles cette batterie. Fin d'appel donc.

10 Minutes plus tard je reçoit un appel de la part du même numéro. "Après consultation avec mes supérieurs nous avons décidé de remplacer votre batterie gratuitement, mais pas les frais de remplacement". Donc en gros je peux aller chercher ma batterie mais il faut que je l'installe moi si je veux rien payer. Enfin, ils ont dit qu'ils s'arrangeraient pour que je n'aie tout de même pas à payer ça. J'aurais reçu des informations erronées, ça en serait la cause. Mébon, c'est déjà ça.

Ce fut un peu long, mais bon au moins j'aurais ma nouvelle batterie! Faudrait qu'ils revoient leur garantie, Compaq qui me redonne une batterie neuve avec 4 ans de garantie supplémentaire c'est autre chose qu'Apple qui refuse de remplacer une batterie avec un défaut évident et qui a à peine 300 cycles... Soo...

J'espère que cette nouvelle ne me fera pas plus de problèmes, j'aurais horreur de devoir repayer ._. Ça serait aussi embêtant de devoir se faire un hackintosh pour avoir un OS valable et un matériel solide à la fois (je trouve linux trop limitant, même si j'apprécie ce système)...

Anyways, problème résolu!


----------

